# 04 rear bumper. Cut out right side to make dual?



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

Has anyone done this and if so can you tell me if your back bumper flexes or moves when you drive? Someone told me it would so I want opinions from other gto owners, I would get the rear bumper from a 05-06 but the gto insert rear valance is like 500 alone.
Thanks guys


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It will be fine. PFYC sells a nice kit to cut the bumper out. Looks amazing with quad tips too!


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

What's PFYC brotha? Ill google it. Cause I stopped at a muffler shop and guy said if he cuts out the back bumper it'll flex or shake when I drive.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

http://www.pfyc.com/pc/GT5009/GTEXH/Speedbuilt+Banshee+Dual+Outlet+Exhaust+Inserts+2004+GTO.html this?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Thats the one.


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks man! You've answered a couple issues for me an I appreciate it. Is there a exhaust for the 04 that someone sells that come out both sides or do I have to get that custom?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have seen Magnaflow & Corsa exhaust systems on 04's and I am sure there are others.


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

Those are exhaust systems for the 2004 that come out both sides? I wanted to go with cherry bombs but itd have to be custom cause I can't find one do it 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

